
Fitbit acquires Vector Watch - boduh
http://vectorwatch.com/fitbit
======
rerx
I'm hoping for the best. May Fitbit use the combined talent of the Pebble and
Vector engineers to produce a worthy successor to my "classic" Pebble Steel
watch.

